# hong kong: its overrated or not??



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

I don't think it's either overrated or underrated to be honest.


----------



## James Saito (Nov 6, 2002)

coldstar said:


> In SSC = TOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Overrated (obviously most overrated city in SSC)
> In Japan = TOOO Underated (usually ignored)



Hong Kong has been the most popular holiday destination for Japanese for a long time. It's no way underated in Japan.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

flagship said:


> It's not as overrated as Toronto, but it is somewhat overrated, I believe.
> 
> I personally can't stand the shallow, materialistic and greedy nature of it's inhabitantsm, so I would prefer to never visit the place.


Unfortunately, capitalism is being spread around the world as the next best thing. Look at New York - the epitome of materialistic greed. Perhaps the West needs another Red Scare to realize equality for all cannot be achieved through their political ideology.


----------



## DARKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2005)

I would love to go to Hong Kong...it's definitely not overrated!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Hong Kong can be overrated but it is one of the best cities in Asia.

In HK, there is a saying

"If business in New York is done in a New York minute, here we do it in a Hong Kong instant!"


----------



## sylodon (Sep 5, 2004)

I think it IS overrated in certain aspects such as infrastructure and economy, but still Hong Kong has one of the most beautiful skylines in the world, and it's the financial/logistical hub of China. To add to that, HK may well become the part of a megapolis which includes HK, Shenzen and Guangzhou in the near future, putting it on par with other mega-cities like New York and Tokyo.

Anyways, this is a forum about skyscrapers, and when it gets to that, no, HK is not overrated at all.


----------



## shibuya_suki (Apr 24, 2005)

its how funny hk is underrated in some country,when i was traveleed major rich country like UK,japan,i found that hk get a very famous reputation intheir country,not overrated at all.... 

^hk can not be metropolis like tokkyo,in fact,under one country two system,hk is still completely different in every aspect,the economy standard is far different


----------



## coldstar (Jan 14, 2003)

James Saito said:


> Hong Kong has been the most popular holiday destination for Japanese for a long time.


exactly,but you know most of the Japanese face only NY, LA, London,Paris,and Milan , not an Asian city.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

definitely not overrated
hong kong is one of the most intense urban environments i have ever experienced

i love it because of the intensity including pollution, noise, construction etc

if a small-towner who prefers calmer, more serene places doesnt like it i can understand but since this is SKYSCRAPERCITY.COM and everyone here is a skyscraper fanatic, i dont understand how anyone here could think hong kong is overrated


----------



## Dampyre (Sep 19, 2002)

Hong Kong is highly overrated as a world economic power around here. In terms of skyline and such it gets just due.


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

For the city itself and not the skyline, Toronto is definately UNDERrated. Many people don't realize that HKG has many great neighbourhoods and a very busy streetscape.

And the skyline is rated the way it should be, it's amongst the best in the world and only NYC can truly compare to its shear size and volume.


----------



## Dampyre (Sep 19, 2002)

Travis007 said:


> And the skyline is rated the way it should be, it's amongst the best in the world and only NYC can truly compare to its shear size and volume.


You must be joking. :lol:


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

Dampyre said:


> You must be joking. :lol:


I know Chicago has a impressive skyline but does it have over 4000 high-rises?

I said "shear size and volume". HKG has a lot of 300m+ towers and a quantity that only NYC can match. You can add in Sao paolo but the majority of their towers are short and insignificant.


----------



## Muyangguniang (Sep 6, 2004)

Regina - Canada is overrated


----------



## londonindyboy (Jul 24, 2005)

ITS UNDERRATED


----------



## Dampyre (Sep 19, 2002)

Travis007 said:


> I know Chicago has a impressive skyline but does it have over 4000 high-rises?
> 
> I said "shear size and volume". HKG has a lot of 300m+ towers and a quantity that only NYC can match. You can add in Sao paolo but the majority of their towers are short and insignificant.


Call me crazy but I think that the skylines of New York, Hong Kong and even Chicago are much larger than Toronto's. Saying that "only New York can match Toronto" is so ridiculous that I had to respond. Anyway, most of Toronto's highrises are of the sub-300 foot variety. :sleepy:


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

Dampyre said:


> Call me crazy but I think that the skylines of New York, Hong Kong and even Chicago are much larger than Toronto's. Saying that "only New York can match Toronto" is so ridiculous that I had to respond. Anyway, most of Toronto's highrises are of the sub-300 foot variety. :sleepy:


Did you even read my post? I didn't even mention anything about Toronto, or did you assume I was talking about Toronto just because that's where I was from.

"Saying that "only New York can match Toronto" is so ridiculous that I had to respond. "

That's weird, I don't remember saying that, thanks for putting words in my mouth. $5 bucks says you can't find any proof of that or even the word Toronto in my post before this one. And that's nice, but this isn't about Toronto, I was talking about how HKG and NYC's skyline in quantity is bigger than Chicago, but either way Chicago is still a great skyline.


----------



## shibuya_suki (Apr 24, 2005)

we are not talking toronto.its off topic
who care toronto better than nyc? or obviously?
we now just talking hk.....


----------



## Naga_Solidus (Mar 29, 2005)

HK kicks ares, thats all im gonna say, I've been there quite a few times, and, well, it makes every other city I've been to look boring.


----------



## paidos (Jul 27, 2005)

How much do we actually know about Hong Kong except its skyscrapers? It is one of the most crowded places in the world, but within half an hour by bus, you will be in another world. It is quite unique among the major cities.


----------

